# Fox with mange



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

A fox moved into my garden a few weeks ago. I finally saw it for the first time this afternoon and it looks a sorry soul. It is thin and has lost a lot of fur and so I assume it has mange.

I've done some reading on the internet and I gather it is possible to treat foxes with spot-on Stronghold given orally. Apparently wildlife rescues do this with 100% success.

However, Stronghold is a prescription only drug and you need a supportive vet willing to prescribe it for this purpose.

I'm wondering what the chances are of persuading my vet to help.

Has anyone else ever approached their vet about this kind of thing?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You can get treatment here for free apparently 

Fox Mange Treatment | Sarcoptic Mange| Canine Mange | Mangy Fox | Foxes | Injured fox |


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

The vet would only do it if they physically examined the fox. They typically need body weights for them to prescribe meds like that, and would at least need to see it was for the fox and not for something else. Of coarse the fox would need to be caught for that, and the only way that's going to happen is if you ring up either the RSPCA or a similar wildlife rescue charity (i'm not sure which is your best bet, but try these: )

Wildlife Hospitals in the U.K.
RSPCA wildlife centres - Rescue, rehabilitation, release & tracking

I'm not sure they will prioritise it, but if you have pets or neighbours with pets who might be at risk from picking up the mange parasites (it is contagious) they might be more inclined to help. Obviously if the fox is obviously in trouble, as in collapsed, then they may class it as an 'emergency' and come and help. Maybe.

I cannot stress enough though that it is not a good idea for you to attempt to capture the fox yourself. Even a debilitated fox can deliver a nasty bite, and will attack you when cornered. Not to mention that mange is contagious - I said that already.

I should also add that if you did take a fox to the vet yourself, they would either charge for the meds or put it to sleep because it would be too costly to treat (its not likely just one magic pill). If it goes through a wildlife charity/rehabilitator is may have a chance of getting treated, unless it is too sick in which case they will recommend it is put to sleep.

Try the animal charities - even if you just ring them up and ask for advice.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

rona said:


> You can get treatment here for free apparently
> 
> Fox Mange Treatment | Sarcoptic Mange| Canine Mange | Mangy Fox | Foxes | Injured fox |


ooh I haven't seen that one - good to know, thanks Rona.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately the treatment that they offer for free is homeopathic and although that particular rescue swear by their method there's no proper evidence such treatments work.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> The vet would only do it if they physically examined the fox. They typically need body weights for them to prescribe meds like that, and would at least need to see it was for the fox and not for something else. Of coarse the fox would need to be caught for that...


That was what I used to think 

However, I've done a fair bit of reading on the internet this afternoon and it seems fox rescue organisations are recommending people treat foxes with oral medications placed on food precisely because they do not have to be caught. They do not recommend catching foxes with mange to treat them unless they are very sick.

Apparently Stronghold spot-on given orally takes usually takes just 2 doses to completely cure the mange. Without treatment the fox can suffer a slow and lingering death. Not something i wish to be witness to in my own back yard 

It does seem some vets are prescribing medications for members of the public to use for this purpose. Without catching the fox.

I just wonder how common a request like this is and what sort of reception I'm likely to get from my vet.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, well that sounds really good - I can only suggest you just go in and speak to a vet, and if that one refuses just keep trying different ones until you find one that will.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ameliajane said:


> A fox moved into my garden a few weeks ago. I finally saw it for the first time this afternoon and it looks a sorry soul. It is thin and has lost a lot of fur and so I assume it has mange.
> 
> I've done some reading on the internet and I gather it is possible to treat foxes with spot-on Stronghold given orally. Apparently wildlife rescues do this with 100% success.
> 
> ...


Was it a reputable site? Only Im surprised that they have suggested Stronghold orally. Contraindications and warnings on the Noah site for stronghold says.

Contra-indications, warnings, etc

For animal treatment only.

For external use only. This product is to be applied to the skin surface only. Do not administer orally or parenterally.

Where are you based? Have you checked to see if there is any wildlife hospitals or rescues? It might be worth you contacting them for advice.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The fox project will be able to help.WWW.foxproject.org.uk
Tel: 01892 824111.
if you go on the website it tell's you how to treat Mange.
Sorry not good at getting the link up on here

Hope you can help her as it will kill her if she is not treated.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

This is one wildlife rescue that recommends Stronghold and I have found others too :

Home - Vale Wildlife Hospital & Rehabilitation Centre

The difficulty is in finding a vet who is willing to prescribe it for this purpose. I can understand why they would be reluctant to do this. I have a feeling my local vet will say no but I wonder whether taking along photos of the fox and as much evidence as I can from the internet might help.

I've now found this thread, which I'm still slowly ploughing through - but it does seem to be offering a couple of possible avenues and some useful contacts:

Mange in foxes - Wild About Britain

I really want to help this poor fox - it would be such a shame to watch it suffer and die over months when it could possibly be cured in as little as two weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ameliajane said:


> This is one wildlife rescue that recommends Stronghold and I have found others too :
> 
> Home - Vale Wildlife Hospital & Rehabilitation Centre
> 
> ...


If you speak to your surgery and explain and especially if you have dogs yourself and you say your worried as it comes into the garden it may infect your animals, so you want to treat it for that reason as well as a humane one from the foxes point of view, I cant see why they should refuse it.

If you have difficulty obtaining it, as its veterinary only or you have to get a prescription to buy it on line maybe one of the wildlife rescues could provide you with some.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

jill3 said:


> The fox project will be able to help.The Fox Project - Southern Wildlife Ambulance Network
> Tel: 01892 824111.
> if you go on the website it tell's you how to treat Mange.
> Sorry not good at getting the link up on here
> ...


Thanks, and the link works fine 

And this is another one that recommends Stronghold. I guess I could call them and ask them for tips on how to persuade vets to prescribe.

Fox has eaten well today anyway. I wasn't planning on feeding it originally (no more than the odd treat anyway) but having seen the state of it i think it needs all the help it can get. At least it will go to bed with a full stomach.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The problem is the risk to other animals of putting stronghold in food


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, as Rona said - aside from your own dogs eating it, cats, hedgehogs and even birds may pick up the food. I would also warn you that once you start feeding a fox they will keep coming back for more (which may or may not cause problems in itself!). I would definitely seek advice from a wildlife rehabilitation centre as they will either have better access (or at least knowledge of) the drug and its uses/safety, and/or may be able to 'intervene' ie trap the fox safely and treat it.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

The plan is to get the fox feeding at a regular time and place first. Then put out the food with medication. I can then watch to ensure nothing but the fox takes the food and remove anything that's left immediately afterwards. This is the type of method recommended by the rescues.

The rescues I've seen say they use Stronghold because it is relatively safe for other wildlife and pets but I would not want to risk anything else eating it. I would only put it where I could observe - I would never leave the food/medication unattended.

I don't mind feeding the fox at the moment as it looks quite poor. If it becomes fit and well again I shall gradually cut down the food to just the occassional treat. I'm sure it's quite capable of finding food - it's already caught at least 2 Wood Pigeons and a Collared Dove in my garden. And we have quite a few chipshops and takeaways around here too 

I really wouldn't want to try to trap it. From what i've seen most rescues only recommend trapping if the fox is very sick because it places too much stress on the fox and the fox will tend to lose it's territory to another fox whilst it's away.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I hope you can find a vet to support you doing this - that's one lucky fox! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

ameliajane said:


> The plan is to get the fox feeding at a regular time and place first. Then put out the food with medication. I can then watch to ensure nothing but the fox takes the food and remove anything that's left immediately afterwards. This is the type of method recommended by the rescues.
> 
> The rescues I've seen say they use Stronghold because it is relatively safe for other wildlife and pets but I would not want to risk anything else eating it. I would only put it where I could observe - I would never leave the food/medication unattended.
> 
> ...


You are very kind Ameilajane. I hope all goes well with the fox and his treatment. There are a few Fox rescues on facebook that might be able to help you if you need any.
I wish there were more people a round like you. The world would be a much better place. xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whilst I understand your concern and applaud it, it does sound quite a delicate operation to get it to feed as and when you want. I would also be concerned about other wildlife and pets as these products are chemicals and I'm not a believer in them being harmless. I hope you can do something for the fox's sake but otherwise a wildlife rescue is perhaps the only other option. Good luck.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

It certainly is proving a bit tricky!

The fox is now eating the food I put out each evening. At least I _think_ it is the fox eating the food. As she (I think it's a she) only comes out after dark and as I'm currently feeding her right at the bottom of the garden, I don't actually see her eating the food so I can't confirm it's her - although I'm sure it is - I add in foods that most cats wouldn't eat - such as whole raw eggs in the shell and peanuts and bread and the bowl is completely empty in the morning with the broken eggshell near by and a strong smell of fox - make that _very_ strong 

I will not be adding in any medication until I can actually witness the fox eating - I would never risk anything else taking the medicated food. I would not wish to affect any other animal or add any chemicals in to the food chain. So I think it's going to be a long process.

Now that the fox is feeding regularly I suppose I can either start to move the food closer to the house or prepare for some cold wet nights sitting in the garden...


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know if you are having any more luck with your visitor, but I treated a tame fox at work with the homoeopathic remedy and it worked. Everyone said how good she was looking. I'm sure the details are available on The Fox Project site, but I seem to recall feeding a jam sandwich on a regular basis over a couple of weeks.

I have also wormed foxes at home with the treatment supplied by an understanding vet. They have diagnosed our badgers too from photographs e-mailed to the surgery


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

How are you getting on?


----------

